# Catamount Dec 20th



## ALLSKIING (Dec 4, 2005)

Can anybody make Sundown on Tue Dec 20th?


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2005)

Day or night?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 5, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Day or night?


Day


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2005)

If I'm going to take a day off, I'll likely want to hit a bigger mountain than Sundown. Maybe Hunter or Jiminy?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 5, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> If I'm going to take a day off, I'll likely want to hit a bigger mountain than Sundown. Maybe Hunter or Jiminy?


Is Butternut or Catamount worth it? I have some tickets to burn.


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps. Hope to do Butternut on the 27th in AM for Demo Day.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 5, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know what you want to do. Catamount and Butternut are good with me. I could also do Jiminy but the drive for a day is reaching its max.


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's keep an eye on the weather/conditions...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 5, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point..We should really move this to T&E forum.


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Catamount might be a cool gathering spot to aim for...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 5, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to get there some time this year..The 20th is as good as any.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 13, 2005)

Anybody else able to make this?


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Anybody else able to make this?


I'm in.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 14, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool..Hope this storm brings some snow to Catamount.


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Cool..Hope this storm brings some snow to Catamount.


Nothing to get excited about. A couple of inches before the changeover to sleet/freezing rain:

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/zipcity.php?inputstring=01258

Doesn't look like it's going to warm up enough to melt anything luckily. We might want to remain flexible enough to hit Butternut instead at the last minute based on how the conditions look Monday...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 16, 2005)

Catamount closed today but will open for Sat and Butternut called of rain :angry: With the cold weather on its way that snow is going to be firm.


----------



## Greg (Dec 16, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Catamount closed today but will open for Sat and Butternut called of rain :angry: With the cold weather on its way that snow is going to be firm.


Yeah, but they should also be able to do some resurfacing by Tuesday. Welcome back to typical early season conditions!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 16, 2005)

I think that Catamount was closed during the week this week anyway...



			
				Greg said:
			
		

> Welcome back to typical early season conditions!


While these conditions are more typical of early season I refuse to >>welcome<< them back!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 16, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I think that Catamount was closed during the week this week anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come join us Brian.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 17, 2005)

No more vacation time to use on a Tuesday..   Otherwise I would.

I'll be at Butternut the next tuesday though...


----------

